# IGF use during PCT



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi guys,

Just wondered who here has used IGF during thier PCT I was looking into this for my next cycle and haven't found much on it tbh. Anyone with any info or suggestions for dose and duration in PCT, would be interested to here your thoughts.

Seems some people on other forums have had good success keeping alot of their gains during PCT.

Cheers,

BA


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

yes theres proof a serm like nolvadex/clomid lower igf levels during pct, so for the pituartry gland to be hindered like this isnt a help at all

the pituartry gland will be on a slow burn after the cessastion of steriods so id say this is why igf levels diminish as well

alot off ppl use the power pct protocol, including HGH or igf or similar peps

im liking the pct im using at present, the power pct with extras like HGH/riptropins proviron hmg, im not only trying to increase me T levels but my but increasing the quality of me sperm as me and the g/f are trying for a new recruit to the family


----------

